# Lotto Teilsystem 622



## Arcanda (23. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe soeben erfahren das ich 5 Richtige + Zusatzzahl habe.

Ich habe für ca. 120 Euro das Teilsystem 622 gespielt. Ich kann also 22 Zahlen ankreuzen.

Wisst ihr wie der Gewinn da gerechnet wird?? Da es diese Woche ja etwas besonders ist da der Jackpot 30 Mio. erreicht hat wird der gewinn unter allen Spieler die mehr als 3 Zahlen getroffen haben ja eingeteilt.

Könnt ihr mir vllt sagen in Welcher Dimension ich gewonnen habe?

Danke im Voraus !

MfG

Arcanda


----------



## Arcanda (23. September 2009)

Kann mir da keiner Auskunft drüber geben??


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2009)

Ein wenig Geduld... man muss nicht nach ein paar Minuten, wenn der Thread noch an zweiter Stelle steht, nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Shadlight (23. September 2009)

1 Euro


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2009)

Der Jackpot wird in aller erster Linie mal auf die nächst tiefere Gewinnklasse ausgeteilt, also auf die sechs Richtige *ohne* Zusatzzahl in einer Zwangsausschüttung. 

Die Gewinnquote schaust du am Besten morgen früh auf der offiziellen Seite nach und wenn es wirklich sehr viel sein sollte, bekommst du in den nächsten Tagen ohnehin Post.


----------



## Arcanda (23. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der Jackpot wird in aller erster Linie mal auf die nächst tiefere Gewinnklasse ausgeteilt, also auf die sechs Richtige *ohne* Zusatzzahl in einer Zwangsausschüttung.
> 
> Die Gewinnquote schaust du am Besten morgen früh auf der offiziellen Seite nach und wenn es wirklich sehr viel sein sollte, bekommst du in den nächsten Tagen ohnehin Post.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

